# New Balance 992 vs. 993



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

Sneaker talk!

What do you think about the 992 vs. the 993 in fit and comfort.

Is the 993 "better?"

I guess if you want to talk looks, I'll hear that also.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am wearing New Balance right now. (Don't worry guys, I just got done working out, I'm not going to wear them for anything else.) I like how I can get shoes and not need to wear my orthotics. The 992 and 993 are made on the SL-1 last I believe. The 993 has some more cushioning features, but looks aren't much different IMO. If the 992 fits you now and you need a new pair, try on the 993.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

I am wearing the 992 for running and find them to be great. Personally, I love NB running shoes so I would go with either shoe mentioned...the 993 might have a few "upgrades" to make it worth you while. I really wish they would bring back the 995. Now that was a running shoe!


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Where's a moderator when you need one?


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

From a medical/technical standpoint, here's my opinion regarding the difference between the two models;

The 992 was a completely neutral shoe with no midsole bias. The 993 added a medial "rollbar", which then made the shoe unsuitable for those with heavy lateral column problems. That's when I began recommending my patients try the Saucony's Shadow 6000. It's still very retro in style, but few shoes match it functionally.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Doc, do you know how the 991 compares to those two? Stated differently, which of those two (or three, counting the Saucony) is more (or most) similar to the 991?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bought a pair of 992s when they were being discontinued. I have one pair at the gym (that ran the last two Peachtree Road Races) and another pair at home (that ran the most recent one and several practice runs).

I'm very happy with the 992s. I heard the 991s were awful, but this is the first negative impression I've heard of the 993s. I will definitely consider them carefully when it comes time for another pair.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Mike,

It's not a "negative" comment, it's simply a comment based on the type of patient that was wearing what I considered the wrong shoe for the type of foot and running style the patients exhibited.

The question you ask and that rabidawg ask really can not be accurately answered. A shoe recommendation (running shoe) can not be made without knowing your foot type, running characteristics/running style, shoe wear pattern, etc.

The 991 may be great for Mike and be horrible for rabidawg, and vice versa for the 992 or 993. So there isn't always a "good or bad" shoe, it really depends on the factors I've mentioned above.

And most importantly, it's which shoe feels comfortable on YOUR foot. I would always place the "look" of the running shoe as the least important factor, unless you're only purchasing it for casual wear and for it's fashion characteristics. If that's the case, purchase whatever catches your eye and is comfortable. The rest is simply academic.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

DocD said:


> Mike,
> 
> It's not a "negative" comment, it's simply a comment based on the type of patient that was wearing what I considered the wrong shoe for the type of foot and running style the patients exhibited.


I honestly don't know anything about my running style and my foot type. Well, slow and big, respectively, but that's about it.

My knowledge of criticism of the 991 and 992 were uniform - everyone I heard from loved the 992 and considered a great improvement over the inferior 991. I have heard nothing about the 993 until your comment, which suggests that there are people who would find the shoe completely unsuitable.

In any case, my older pair of 992s should be ready for the trash but they look brand new, and the new pair _are_ brand new, so I'm really just collecting observations for that point far down the road when I need to replace them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cottonshirt said:


> Where's a moderator when you need one?


Oh no. Not another thread of something you dislike.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Miket61,

My best advice is to seek out an actual New Balance store or a running specialty store. As a GENERAL rule, these stores have staff that are much more up-to-date and knowledgeable about products, running style, foot types, etc., than "big box" sporting goods stores.

Obviously the disadvantage to the New Balance store is that they only sell New Balance, but the advantage is that they should know their product very well.

My personal preference is for running specialty stores since they usually carry the top brands AND the higher end models in the top brands. I personally believe that presently the best running shoes are made by Asics, Saucony, Brooks and New Balance.

Most running specialty stores will actually let you try on a pair and watch you run outside the store and see if you're comfortable. Some will have a treadmill in the store and I'm not as crazy about that idea. These stores USUALLY have staff that understands running, foot type and shoe styles.

My only problem with some of these stores are staff that provide too much information and begin to diagnose medical problems and "play doctor". These stores often make significant extra income when they sell you some new-fangled unnecessary insole/"orthotic" to correct some gait abnormality THEY diagnose. I would strongly caution anyone against this advice.

So my recommendation would be to seek out a New Balance store or a running specialty store in your area for some advice on your running shoes and for the ability to try the shoes on and compare. Your feet will let YOU know without having to ask!!


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for input!

I read around the internet that New Balance quickly replaced the 992s because they received so much negative feedback on it. Supposedly their main followers loved the 991s, and the 993s are similar to the 992s, but sleeker, and more cushion.

I bought one yesterday at Nordstrom. My 992s are still very new, so I'll rotate between 992s and 993s.

DOC, is it bad to rotate between the two? - I just do elipical machines and walking.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I would normally recommend to one of my patients that he/she dedicate one pair for the elliptical machine and one pair for walking and not to rotate both for both activities.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

The the 992 will stay on for eliptical and I'll use 993 for walking because it has mid sole support and eliptical is just standing basically right?

Thanks doc!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

As a somewhat reformed runner (27 marathons, 4 Bostons), I've been through close to 100 New Balances over the last 40 years. I always considered 990s my "dress" New Balances and wore them mostly for travel and races. Great walking shoes, too, and you're ready to take off running after the guy who grabs your camera in Lima. I buried a pair from the late 1980s at sea in January after the mid-sole turned to dust and bought a pair of 992s.
I just wore the 992s in a race Thursday night. We have a Scottish Highlands games here in the North Carolina mountains and they kick off with a 5 mile run that starts at 3640' and ends at 5181'. It's called "THE BEAR." I've run 14 out of 15 years and found the 992s went up Grandfather Mountain a hell of a low slower than the 990s did back in the 1990s. Technology was better back then. I don't see much difference in the comfort, cushioning or feel.

I'm long past the 70 mile weeks, but I'm a strong believer in rotating shoes. I'm down to 25 mile weeks, but I still keep half-a-dozen different New Balance models in rotation and try never to wear the same pair twice in a week. A lot of stress injuries seem to come from repetitive forces and never putting quite the same stress on your feet several days in a row seems to help.

I'd echo trying on several pairs. New Balance has the SL1 they make the 990 series and most of the others on, and the wider SL2 that I prefer. And they even make a few in 6E, bless 'em. They just aren't very fast, anymore.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

DocD said:


> From a medical/technical standpoint, here's my opinion regarding the difference between the two models;
> The 992 was a completely neutral shoe with no midsole bias. The 993 added a medial "rollbar", which then made the shoe unsuitable for those with heavy lateral column problems. That's when I began recommending my patients try the Saucony's Shadow 6000. It's still very retro in style, but few shoes match it functionally.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

There are VERY few people that can run in a product like the Vibram Five Finger and not sustain serious injury. It's a novel idea, just as the Nike Free was a novel idea that caused a lot of injuries in the "wrong" type of person that simply couldn't wear that type of foot wear due to significant biomechanical faults.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

You want something really retro yet functional, get the NB 998 repro from RoadRunnerSports (made exclusively for them):

https://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/products/NBA100/

In general, RoadRunner has fantastic user reviews on shoes, especially the common models like NB 99x series. The consensus seems to be that the 991 was the greatest shoe since sliced bread (with the exception of the original 999s and previous models going back to the 1990s and 1980s) while the 992 was horrible (at least for runners). Reviews of the 993 appear to be a bit more favorable.

https://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/products/NBA1408/
https://www.roadrunnersports.com/rr...pup.jsp?productname=New Balance993&id=NBA1408

I think at this point the Brooks Beast might be the better shoe if you have actual foot problems-- the NB 99x shoe has become a style and status symbol, almost. Can't help but wonder if perhaps the quality has gone down at all?

But don't ask me, because I wear Alden 986s, Peal oxfords, Topsiders, and Chucks 95% of the time -- when I exercise I wear my 6-year-old NB 991s because they do the trick and I don't run.


----------

